# Quitter iPhone 8 plus pour un note 8



## Ben5988 (25 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai toujours eu des iPhone depuis le 3GS. J'ai remplacé mon 7 par un 8 plus et je suis vraiment déçu. Très souvent, j'ai des saccades sur les animations comme si le téléphone manque de puissance pour rendre l'animation fluide et un remplacement du téléphone ou toutes les mises à jour qu'il y a eu n'ont pas résolu le problème. 

Je me tate donc pour la première fois a changer l'iphone par un samsung note 8. J'hésite vraiment, quelqu'un à déjà quitter ios pour android ici? Je voudrais savoir si c'est fluide, si il y a pas trop de bug? Merci


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2017)

Non , je reste un fidèle de la pomme


----------



## roquebrune (25 Novembre 2017)

je n'ai aucune  saccade avec le 8plus

j'ai une tablette samsung car je suis oblige de garder un oeil sur Android ...

mais non merci , je reste chez Apple


----------



## woulf (25 Novembre 2017)

Mon iPhone 6+ commençant à montrer des signes de faiblesse évidentes (autonomie et temps de chargement), et lassé des prix prohibitifs pratiqués par la pomme, plutôt qu'un iPhone 8+, qui me laissait l'impression d'acheter le meme appareil (toutes proportions gardées sur les performances et l'apn bien sûr), j'ai fait le pari de tester autre chose et ai pris un Huawei mate 9, à la fnac, que je teste depuis 3 jours. Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai pas à me plaindre et ai retrouvé tout mon écosystème ou presque à l'exception de FaceTime et iMessage, mais la plupart de mes contacts sont sur whatsapp ou messenger. Photos, carnet d'adresses et agenda récupérés, applications essentielles comme 1 password aussi, il n'y a que sur les notes iOS que je galère (dans Gmail mais pas facilement éditables, utilisation de Google keep et importation manuelle).
Côté téléphone, une autonomie au top, un bel écran, des photos en progrès réel par rapport à mon 6+, au niveau du 7+, je dirai et surtout, un coût de près de la moitié. Franchement, Android 7, c'est pas mal du tout, il ne me manque que la possibilité de remonter tout en haut d'une page en appuyant sur l'horloge. Possibilité qui existe je pense sur les galaxy. Je continue à tester pendant ce qu'il me reste des 14 jours pour retourner la machine au cas où, mais jusqu'ici, je suis très satisfait.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2017)

Azureus89 a dit:


> HS?c’est à dire ?


Hors sujet avec le titre du topic


----------



## ibabar (26 Novembre 2017)

Ben5988 a dit:


> Je me tate donc pour la première fois a changer l'iphone par un samsung note 8


Etonnant car l'iPhone 8 semble atomiser la concurrence sur les benchs (bon d'accord ce ne sont "que" des benchs mais l'écart est colossal!): http://www.phonandroid.com/iphone-8-plus-rapide-macbook-core-i5-benchmarks.html



woulf a dit:


> je n'ai pas à me plaindre et ai retrouvé tout mon écosystème *ou presque*


_ À l'exception aussi de la synchro OTA iCloud (je n'aimerais pas devoir réinstaller un smartphone Android, alors qu'avec un iPhone c'est une formalité).
_ À l'exception aussi de la photothèque iCloud, et même en passant sur le fait d'offrir sa vie privée sur Google Photos (certains le font déjà sur les albums Facebook...) ou directement à des hackers sur FlickR (3 milliard de comptes Yahoo piratés!), c'est aussi la perte de l'optimisation incroyable (la photothèque est stockée brute sur iCloud mais très bien compressée en place sur les devices).
_ À l'exception aussi de Continuité qui permet de faire communiquer intelligemment Mac et iPhone, pour un tas d'apps (pas seulement FaceTime et iMessage).
_ À l'exception aussi de MàJ Android régulières: un vieil iPhone 5s a iOS 11 depuis le jour de sa sortie, alors que des flagships Android venant de sortir sur le marché se traînent sous Nougat et vont attendre très longtemps avant d'adopter Oreo...
_ À l'exception aussi d'un réseau d'Apple Store dont les performances en terme de SAV ne sont plus à démontrer, c'est moins sûr pour la FNAC (pour reformuler: ça m'étonnerait que tu ressortes avec un device en cas de problème mais plutôt les mains dans les poches et le smartphone immobilisé plusieurs jours...).



woulf a dit:


> un coût de près de la moitié


Il y a le prix qu'on paye et le prix que ça coûte, la nuance est de taille


----------



## NestorK (26 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> _ À l'exception aussi de Continuité qui permet de faire communiquer intelligemment Mac et iPhone, pour un tas d'apps (pas seulement FaceTime et iMessage).


Celle-là, c'est la grosse exception, qui fait qu'à chaque fois que je suis parti côté Android (et content d'ailleurs), j'ai fini par revenir sous iOS. Mais encore faut-il avoir un Mac derrière...


----------



## marenostrum (26 Novembre 2017)

le dernier smartphone Android One Plus, dépasse le dernier iPhone X de Apple même dans les tests de vitesse dite réelle, de lancement successives de Apps, l'iPhone est plus rapide qu'en compression video.






par contre pour moi c'est impossible de changer, parce que File Maker Go (dérivé de File Maker Pro, application de gestion d'une activité professionnelle quelconque, pour l'iOs) n'existe pas sur Android. FileMaker Inc, la maison mère de l'app, étant une filiale de Apple de longue date.


----------



## ibabar (26 Novembre 2017)

marenostrum a dit:


> le dernier smartphone Android One Plus, dépasse le dernier iPhone X de Apple


Les One Plus (tout comme les Wiko) ont un avantage certain: plutôt que d'envoyer vos données personnelles uniquement en Californie pour un usage commercial, ils les envoient aussi en Asie pour un usage... incertain (donc encore plus dangereux...).
http://www.phonandroid.com/wiko-oneplus-tout-savoir-fuite-donnees-personnelles-etranger.html

_J'imagine que les usagers Android ne sont pas naturistes et ne laissent pas la porte de leur maison non verrouillée... pourtant ce qu'ils n'imagineraient pas faire pour leur corps ou leur domicile, ils le font au quotidien avec leur mobile... _


----------



## marenostrum (26 Novembre 2017)

tous les smartphones envoient des données. on ne sait pas ce qu'ils envoient exactement. et souvent ce qui a l'air de dangereux n'en est pas plus que l'autre qui se montre en ami. les chinois se foutent de l'occident. leur monde leurs suffit largement. tout ce qui font, "de dangereux à nos yeux" c'est par mesure de précautions. l'occident est plus agressif qu'eux, parce que il l'a montré à maintes reprises.


----------



## Ben5988 (27 Novembre 2017)

Je me suis lancé, ma femme devait changer de téléphone donc j'ai pris un note 8 et j'ai testé le note 2 jours. Si ça me plais je le garde et je donne mon i8 a ma femme et si il me plait pas ma femme prend le note 8 donc j'ai testé.

Mes premières impressions, depuis le note 1 ( mon dernier android ) il ce sont grandement amélioré. Il y a beaucoup moins d'application installée en natif mais certains services son en double ( samsung cloud et google drive ou ok android et samsung bixby ). 

Niveau ecran c'est magnifique sur le note 8, j'ai l'impression que mon iphone 8 à 5 ans niveau ecran.

Niveau fluidité le note 8 est largement au dessus. Malgré encore une restauration icloud ce week-end mon iPhone 8 saccade sur les animations et j'ai trouvé aucun moyen de le régler.

Pour l'allumage c'est l'iphone 8 qui gagne c'est beaucoup plus rapide

Pour les bug le note 8 en a moins 0 crash en 2 jours. Sur l'iphone 8, 30 seconde apres la restauration crash de l'apps notes 2 fois avant de pouvoir l'ouvrir. Sur 2 jours 3-4 crash d'apps.

Pour syncronisation avec mon imac l'iphone 8 100% gagant. 

Donc dans tout ça je ne sais pas quoi faire car si j'avais pas d'imac c'est le note 8 que je prend mais la je sais pas car je ne supporte plus mon i8 qui saccade ( je ne suis pas seul apparement car les forum us en parlent beaucoup et utilise le terme de "bégaiement des animations"). Après j'espère toujours un peu que la 11.2 corrige le problème. Mais la 11.1 n'a rien corrigé donc j'espère sans trop y croire. Et si je prend le note 8, il va falloir que je change mes abitude et pour la synchronisation avec mon imac je fais un retour des années en arrière.


----------



## Alino06 (27 Novembre 2017)

Ben5988 a dit:


> Je me suis lancé, ma femme devait changer de téléphone donc j'ai pris un note 8 et j'ai testé le note 2 jours. Si ça me plais je le garde et je donne mon i8 a ma femme et si il me plait pas ma femme prend le note 8 donc j'ai testé.
> 
> Mes premières impressions, depuis le note 1 ( mon dernier android ) il ce sont grandement amélioré. Il y a beaucoup moins d'application installée en natif mais certains services son en double ( samsung cloud et google drive ou ok android et samsung bixby ).
> 
> ...



On en reparle dans 6 mois 
Par contre concernant les "saccades" il y a un clairement un souci, c'est le téléphone le plus rapide / fluide que j'ai jamais pu avoir entre les mains.


----------



## Ben5988 (27 Novembre 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> On en reparle dans 6 mois
> Par contre concernant les "saccades" il y a un clairement un souci, c'est le téléphone le plus rapide / fluide que j'ai jamais pu avoir entre les mains.



C'est pour cette raison que je ne comprend pas pourquoi, j'ai eu tout les iphone depuis le 3gs et j'ai jamais eu ça. Le seul truc que j'ai remarqué quand je le retaure excepté les 3-4 crash après restauration des apps notes et appstore, je rencontre 0 saccade et des que je l'eteins une seul fois et le rallume booom les saccade mais attention ça ne bloque pas sa s'ouvre vite mail l'animation d'ouverture, fermeture, defilement .... elle bégaie, elle n'est pas lisse comme ont marqué les américains. Sauf que par moyen de régler le problème surtout que personne en France apparemment n'a le problème. C'est pour cette raison que j'ai voulu changer car je me dit que mon problème ne sera jamais corrigé et je peux vous dire que ça fait 8ans que j'ai eu que de l'apple mac et iphone et je connais le système par cœur


----------



## Alino06 (27 Novembre 2017)

Je vois ce que tu veux dire, je ne rencontre pas ce problème.
Le Note est un super téléphone, mais il est sous Android, et Android avec le recul, c'est pas encore à mon sens au niveau d'iOS, SURTOUT quand tu es dans un environnement MacOS. 
Mais c'est un système qui évolue vite et dans le bon sens. Par contre, il souffre d'un défaut qui à mon sens est majeur (et qu'il aura toujours du mal à combler), c'est son écosystème d'apps, il est en retard, les apps sont pour la plupart moins "belles" que sous iOS. Des best-sellers comme Tweetbot ou Spark ne sont pas prêtes de voir le jour sur Android par exemple.


----------



## Macounette (27 Novembre 2017)

Ben5988 a dit:


> Malgré encore une restauration icloud ce week-end mon iPhone 8 saccade sur les animations et j'ai trouvé aucun moyen de le régler.


Si j'étais toi je tenterais une restauration iTunes... surtout si tu as un Mac (iTunes PC est une daube bien connue, mais iTunes Mac fonctionne encore pas trop mal)... c'est 1000x plus fiable qu'avec iCloud, en tout cas c'est mon expérience...


----------



## Ben5988 (27 Novembre 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Je vois ce que tu veux dire, je ne rencontre pas ce problème.
> Le Note est un super téléphone, mais il est sous Android, et Android avec le recul, c'est pas encore à mon sens au niveau d'iOS, SURTOUT quand tu es dans un environnement MacOS.
> Mais c'est un système qui évolue vite et dans le bon sens. Par contre, il souffre d'un défaut qui à mon sens est majeur (et qu'il aura toujours du mal à combler), c'est son écosystème d'apps, il est en retard, les apps sont pour la plupart moins "belles" que sous iOS. Des best-sellers comme Tweetbot ou Spark ne sont pas prêtes de voir le jour sur Android par exemple.



Oui le note est un magnifique téléphone mais c'est android... si samsung develope tizen et que c'est un système équivalent a ios avec mise a jour en temps et en heure je pourrais craqué. Ma femme a testé le note 8 et l'a adopté donc elle veut le garder ( elle vien d'un i7 donc le note à côté surtout avec son ecran est magnifique ) et surtout elle a pas de synchronisation avec un autre appareil ios donc pas de problème. Du coup moi de mon cote je reste avec mon 8 plus. Il faut donc que je trouve le problème.


----------



## Ben5988 (27 Novembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Si j'étais toi je tenterais une restauration iTunes... surtout si tu as un Mac (iTunes PC est une daube bien connue, mais iTunes Mac fonctionne encore pas trop mal)... c'est 1000x plus fiable qu'avec iCloud, en tout cas c'est mon expérience...



J'ai pas de pc windows j'ai juste un imac donc pas de problème mais j'ai déjà fait en mode dfu et récupération + problème constaté en apple store et donc changement de l'appareil + changement compte icloud + 0 appli installer et le problème est toujours la et apparaît au premier redémarrage. Maintenant je soupçonne soit mon mail orange synchronisé avec le mail de l'iphone, le partage familiale, ou le jeux par navigateur ogame qui d'un temps ma déjà fait des misères sur mon mac en faisant flamber la conso ram de safari


----------



## Macounette (27 Novembre 2017)

Ben5988 a dit:


> J'ai pas de pc windows j'ai juste un imac donc pas de problème mais j'ai déjà fait en mode dfu et récupération + problème constaté en apple store et donc changement de l'appareil + changement compte icloud + 0 appli installer et le problème est toujours la et apparaît au premier redémarrage. Maintenant je soupçonne soit mon mail orange synchronisé avec le mail de l'iphone, le partage familiale, ou le jeux par navigateur ogame qui d'un temps ma déjà fait des misères sur mon mac en faisant flamber la conso ram de safari


Et si tu refais un reset complet et le réinitialises comme nouvel iPhone, ça donne quoi? Ce serait une bonne façon de déterminer si c'est un problème de cet iPhone ou bien de tes données...


----------



## Ben5988 (27 Novembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Et si tu refais un reset complet et le réinitialises comme nouvel iPhone, ça donne quoi?



J'ai toujours fait comme nouvelle iphone jamais avec une sauvegarde et c'est pareil donc le seul point commun entre toute les restaurations et mon ancien iPhone 8 plus echanger c'est que le partage familiale et activité avec partage de la localisation et suite a mon changement de compte icloud j'ai immédiatement remis le partage, mon mail orange en synchronisation automatique, et ogame. 

D'après apple le problème est connus mais rare et pas encore identifié donc je me laisse penser qu'il apparaît a cause d'une option bugé qui est apparue avec ios 11 ou l'i8 plus car avant j'avais aucun problème avec les mêmes paramètres. Il m'ont dit que ça peut etre une option que peu de personnes active et qui crée le problème et aussi il faut que les personnes s'en rende compte. Ici je ne doute pas des compétences des membres mais à côté il y a tout les keke qui achètent un iPhone pour faire comme tout le monde sans savoir les avantage d'ios et qui ne se rendraient compte de rien.


----------



## Ben5988 (27 Novembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Et si tu refais un reset complet et le réinitialises comme nouvel iPhone, ça donne quoi? Ce serait une bonne façon de déterminer si c'est un problème de cet iPhone ou bien de tes données...



Je pense à un truc, après une restauration, je sais que ios à besoin de temps pour l'indexion et divers chose. Donc au bout de combien de temps tu éteins le téléphone ? Car si je l'eteind avant la fin de l'indéxion il y a peut-être un bug et ça fait planter l'indexion apres le redémarrage. Je me dit ça car a chaque fois j'ai constaté que le problème apparaît après redémarrage et j'ai beau redémarrer x fois ça reste comme ça.


----------



## Ealdu (30 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
J’ai un iPhone 7 128go en téléphone principal et je viens de prendre un Galaxy note 8 en seconde sim. 
J’utilise donc les 2 quotidiennement. 

Le note est remarquable pour la photo, pour son écran et surtout, surtout pour son stylet. Personne n’en parle et pourtant c’est son plus grand intérêt. 
Le stylet permet le dessin et la prise de note (avec one note on retrouve toutes ses notes sur tous ses ordis et tablette....).
De plus avec ses raccourcis, il facilite grandement l’usage du smartphone: capture d’écran (avec annotations possible), fonction loupe ou traduction directe de mots en passant le stylet, raccourcis applications..... et le tout paramètrable comme on veut.
De plus étant en zone très limite de réception pas de 3g et une connexion déplorable, je peux plus facilement recevoir la radio ou la tv sur le note que le 7. Quand à l’ipad c’est mission impossible. 

Après la confiance dans les constructeurs ou le sav, le vol de données ou les performances c’est à chacun de juger. 

Je garde mon iphone pour toute mes applications, et parce que apple est mon univers: macbook, ipad.... mais mon note 8 est un vrai plaisir d’utilisation.


----------



## Pjos (5 Décembre 2017)

J’utilisais quotidiennement un galaxy s8 +
Et il m’a pris la semaine dernière d’acheter un iPhone 8plus.

L’expérience est bonne dans les deux cas mais malgré les qualités d’un galaxy s8 plus  je finis par préférer l’iPhone 
Les raisons à cela sont :

La qualité de l’écran très bonne même si celui du galaxy s8 plus est un poil meilleur 
La rapidité générale et le multitâche fluide et très efficace 
Aucun ralentissement à aucun moment contrairement au galaxy qui rame à l'allumage.
La prise en main finalement plus simple avec les bordures sur l’iPhone 8 plus 
La qualité des photos meme si le galaxy s8 plus est excellent également 
L’expérience générale qu’on me paraît de meilleure qualité sous iOS 

Dernier point à prix à peu près égal l’iPhone 8 plus fait encore plus premium en terme de look et de fabrication même si on ne peut pas non plus critiquer le galaxy s8 plus.


----------



## Macounette (5 Décembre 2017)

Bienvenue dans la communauté Apple


----------



## Pjos (5 Décembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Bienvenue dans la communauté Apple



Merci


----------



## Pjos (6 Décembre 2017)

Je rajoute une information supplémentaire qui peut avoir son importance car je sais que l’orque l’on lit des essais ou des arguments sur le note 8 , il est question de la taille de la batterie.

Le galaxy s8 plus que j’ai également à une batterie qui est plus grande encore que celle du Note 8 mais à l’usage réel, l’autonomie de l’iPhone 8 plus est largement plus importante.

Petit exemple entre hier et aujourd’hui 
Couche  00h 30 téléphone chargé à 100% avec le réveil activé et téléphone allumé , réveil à 7h30 la batterie est toujours à 100 %.
J’ai ensuite utilisé l’iPhone jusque 15h20 il restait 46 % de batterie.
Avec le galaxy s8 plus dans les mêmes conditions la batterie tombait vers 30-35%


----------

